
Virgin Unveils Hyperloop That Will Travel 760 Mph - el_duderino
https://www.space.com/39809-virgin-hyperloop-dubai-to-abu-dhabi.html
======
IntronExon
No it won’t. We’re not getting evacuated rails anytime soon for the same
practical and economic reasons we haven’t had them yet. This goes doubly for
passengers on these things.

It’s bizarre, as someone who understands some of the physics, and economic
limitations to see people suspend their brains and buy in.

[https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601417/the-
unbelievable-r...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601417/the-unbelievable-
reality-of-the-impossible-hyperloop/)

[https://www.inverse.com/article/14643-the-problem-with-
elon-...](https://www.inverse.com/article/14643-the-problem-with-elon-musk-s-
hyperloop-plans-no-one-wants-to-talk-about-vomit)

In short, crazy expensive, nightmare maintenance, safety issues, pulling a
vacuum over such a huge vessel is crazy, and oh yeah people will vomit up
their very souls at such speeds, unless it’s nearly straight.

